# error pxe over IPV4 on startup...unable to boot my computer, please help



## MS111 (Mar 17, 2017)

After dinner tonight, I went to my computer and found that it wasn't waking up from sleep mode. This has happened before, and a quick power off/power on will do the trick. However, this last time, I got 3 error messages...the last one being where the process stalls...

1) Checking media prescence
-Media Present
-Start PXE over IPV4

2) Start PXE over IPV6

3) No boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed.

This computer is a few years old, and perhaps the HDD is bad. But, I am hoping there is something that I can do to fix the issue at hand. I am using a HP Envy (H8-1534 PC). I tried pushing F-10 and changing the boot order, as well as a few other possible fixes, to no avail. Does anyone have a way to get my computer up and running again?


----------



## MS111 (Mar 17, 2017)

BTW, I am running on the free windows 10 upgrade, not the Windows 8 that my computer came installed with.


----------



## MS111 (Mar 17, 2017)

*PXE Over IPV 4 error on startup, unable to load Windows*

*error pxe over IPV4 on startup...unable to boot my computer, please help* 
After dinner tonight, I went to my computer and found that it wasn't waking up from sleep mode. This has happened before, and a quick power off/power on will do the trick. However, this last time, I got 3 error messages...the last one being where the process stalls...

1) Checking media prescence
-Media Present
-Start PXE over IPV4

2) Start PXE over IPV6

3) No boot disk has been detected or the disk has failed.

This computer is a few years old, and perhaps the HDD is bad. But, I am hoping there is something that I can do to fix the issue at hand. I am using a HP Envy (H8-1534 PC). I tried pushing F-10 and changing the boot order, as well as a few other possible fixes, to no avail. Does anyone have a way to get my computer up and running again?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: PXE Over IPV 4 error on startup, unable to load Windows*

That generally indicates drive failure . . You can run diagnostics on the hard drive by downloading Seatools  and making a bootable disc. Do the short and long test. 

If either test fails, the drive needs to be replaced. 

See this for how to make a bootable cd:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

When starting your computer, press either the F2, or the Delete key to enter the BIOS. Is the hard drive showing up? If not power down, and reconnect cables going to the hard drive. If still nothing, you could try downloading SeaTools for DOS, at this link.
SeaTools | Seagate

Burn this to a CD then boot from CD, see if the hard drive is detected, I doubt if the drive isn't shown in the BIOS, SeaTools will detect it either, but if it does run the short, and long tests to see if any errors show up.


----------



## MS111 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: PXE Over IPV 4 error on startup, unable to load Windows*

I don't have a CD burner. Any other ideas?


----------



## MS111 (Mar 17, 2017)

I was able to enter Bios, how do I tell if my hard drive is present. In the boot order area, it was there, but I didn't see any other applicable areas. Also, I do not have a CD burner to allow myself to try uR last fix.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: PXE Over IPV 4 error on startup, unable to load Windows*

If your pc has the option to boot from USB, you could make a flash drive


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Threads merged so some duplication.


----------



## MS111 (Mar 17, 2017)

where would I find the option to "boot from USB?"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In the bios.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of your computer/Motherboard? 
Boot into Setup (Bios) On the Main page, it should list all of the Drives on your computer by manufacturer. If it does not list the HDD, it is either not plugged in or it has failed. 
If you have a USB Flash drive, download *SeaFlash *in my signature. 
With the newly created bootable Flash drive in the computer, boot into Setup (Bios) go to the* Boot* tab, the USB Flash drive may be listed under *Hard Drive Group*, or just *USB Device.* _Move_ this to _First Boot Device,_ _Save and Exit_, or you can press* F12* at bootup to make a one time change of boot order.


----------

